# Donating Blood



## xoxoshelby (May 25, 2007)

There are so many blood drives going on right now and all I hear about it this shortage. My grandmother died of leukemia and my dad and both uncles have a blood disorder, so I would love to donate, however...
When I was in college (7 years ago) I went with a friend to donate. I never had before, so had all kinds of questions to answer. Actually, an old woman was asking the questions and writing them down. She gets to "weight" and I say 350. She looks me up and down and says "are you sure? because that's the limit". I was embaressed and freaked out and left.
So...is there a reason for this weight limit? I don't think my blood is any worse than anyone elses. I've never done drugs, don't have any diseases...so why can't I give blood too??


----------



## tonynyc (May 25, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> There are so many blood drives going on right now and all I hear about it this shortage. My grandmother died of leukemia and my dad and both uncles have a blood disorder, so I would love to donate, however...
> When I was in college (7 years ago) I went with a friend to donate. I never had before, so had all kinds of questions to answer. Actually, an old woman was asking the questions and writing them down. She gets to "weight" and I say 350. She looks me up and down and says "are you sure? because that's the limit". I was embaressed and freaked out and left.
> So...is there a reason for this weight limit? I don't think my blood is any worse than anyone elses. I've never done drugs, don't have any diseases...so why can't I give blood too??




Hi Shelby:

I checked the Red Cross site- there is *no upper weight limit*. The only reason may be due furniture that folks have to sit or lie down on at the respective site...

http://www.redcross.org/services/biomed/0,1082,0_557_,00.html#wei


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 26, 2007)

Just want to say kudos to all who give blood. I think it is a very honorable, noble, and selfless act. Yay for you!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 26, 2007)

I was actually turned away at 480 cos the chairs wouldn't hold me. I was turned away during the interview. Sucked really that I had gotten that far with no indication that my weight woulda been am issue.


----------



## xoxoshelby (May 26, 2007)

Well, that's another thing...why do you have to be laying down? Is there a reason you can't just sit in a chair?


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2007)

I've donated at 500lbs plus. No-one mentioned the bed and it was fine, easy and painless.

Tracey xx


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 26, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> Well, that's another thing...why do you have to be laying down? Is there a reason you can't just sit in a chair?



My daughter donated, and she fainted. They don't want a 300# person fainting and falling out of a chair, liabilities and all that.

So, yeah, it is better to be in a recliner or a bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

I always get really close to fainting (or have fainted on a couple occasions) at the end of the procedure. And I always warn my vampire ahead of time, that right after they take the needle out, my world's gonna spin.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 27, 2007)

I'm so bummed that I can't donate blood. I donated regularly for years. I'm B+ which is one of the rarer types so they usually need my blood. But every time I'd go it was a crapshoot whether I'd be able to donate, since I've struggled with anemia all of my adult life. And now? With my 'crit? They'd laugh at me, and then probably try to give me some blood. 

Yay for you blood donating folks. We're lucky to have you.


----------

